# Aloha from Big Island



## thejuice (May 19, 2010)

Sup gang, 
I stumbled onto this site while researching how to build a quality smoker, and also looking for a good Hawaiian smoke' meat recipe.  
I do believe I hit the jackpot!  Had to register.
Look forward to learning, and eventually posting some good pics.
Gonna go play now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Aloha,
-J


----------



## treegje (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## pineywoods (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## thejuice (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!
After poking around the site, I realized there's a LOT of stuff here.
Maybe someone can point me in the right direction.

I'm looking to build a smoker.  Not huge, but not a flowerpot; possibly something along the lines of the offsets you can buy from walmart/homedepot.  I'm also trying to stay flexible in design, leaving myself open to different options.  I'm even toying with the idea of modifying a professional kitchen dishwasher (2 right-angle, upwards-sliding doors) into a smoker.  I have limited welding experience, and will be teaming up with some friends to get a contraption up and running in time for the annual 4th of July BBQ contest.

I guess my questions would be:
Are there any major Do's and Don'ts when it comes to building a smoker?
Freestyle, or are there plans around the forums somewhere?
Best places to get materials? (HomeDepot, the dump, used fridge store?)

Thanks everyone.

-J


----------



## mballi3011 (May 19, 2010)

First off welcome J-Juice to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2010)

Aloha! Glad to have you with us at SMF! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love your island and stay in Kona every other year for 3 weeks. Definitely looking forward to your smokes on your new rig. 

Mahalo!


----------



## chainsaw (May 19, 2010)

Welcome! I assume you already know about the underground pig process?


----------



## petesque (May 19, 2010)

Aloha. Did my tour in the Navy at Barbers Point. Real tuff duty. What a struggle. Sunshine, Wahines, eternal 80 degrees and sun, did I mention sun? I made it through though. Welcome dude. Enjoy the stay.


----------



## meateater (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Nothin beats a day of beer in the hand, meat in the smoker, and C&K on the stereo!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 19, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## rhankinsjr (May 20, 2010)

Welcome, you'll find everything you need here.  I know I did!


----------



## richoso1 (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, you're in for some good times on the learning curve. It's all good my friend.


----------



## ondagawood (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - - -  Hawaii is a great place ! ! !  Been there twice, great info here about smoking meat, ETC......


Scott


----------



## mics (May 20, 2010)

welcome to the forum.lots of peeps willing  to help out us newbies


----------



## realtorterry (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the smoke train friend


----------



## old poi dog (May 21, 2010)

Aloha Brah ! Looking for a Hawaiian Smoke meat recipe? Use the search feature on here and look for a guy named Pomai. He posted his family's Big Island Smoke meat recipe at one time.


----------



## smokednarwhal (May 28, 2010)

Hello, welcome to the forum.  I have family Kailua, and love to visit as often as I can.  If you can ever figure out the recipe for the short ribs at Helena's and share it here then you would be THE MAN!


----------

